# Fiddlers? Buy or catch em?



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

Going to do a little sheepshead fishing this weekend and I really want to use fiddlers. Not sure if the bait shop (Half Hitch PCB) has any. Do you guys usually buy or catch them? If catch, where and how?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Best way to get them is at the bait shop. Otherwise, you have to locate a substantial "colony" to set your trap near (preferably a nice grassy marshy area). I used to take an old bucket and bury it with the top about level with the sand, then throw a few dead shrimp in it to attaract them. Came back in the early AM before going fishing and had quite a few of the buggers trapped in my bucket.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

I buy mine. If I don't use them all, I take them home and put them in a tub with a light on them and a little salt water and occasionally some food. I've had some for over 6 weeks now at the house.


----------



## rbecker08 (Dec 7, 2014)

bamacpa said:


> I buy mine. If I don't use them all, I take them home and put them in a tub with a light on them and a little salt water and occasionally some food. I've had some for over 6 weeks now at the house.


I scratched my head on that one for a moment picturing a bath tub full of fiddler crabs


----------



## Undead (Aug 12, 2010)

Anywhere in Milton (or nearby) where someone landlocked can walk down somewhere and set a trap?


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSBMei0-jts

I want to try this once I get the boat running. I figure its too late by the time i get the boat up next month but will be in my mind this year. I figure I'll have so much I can experiment w/ some chum recipes I've got in my mind when I am able to fish the sheepie runs in the future. I've been out a few times when the fiddlers were running like this, between big lagoon and robertson island(find a good marshy/sandy area) but that was pre ivan, and haven't been regularly since '08/'09 so I'm sure a lot of the bars that I used to go to have changed a bit.


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Undead said:


> Anywhere in Milton (or nearby) where someone landlocked can walk down somewhere and set a trap?


When I'd launch my kayak at Simpson's pier, I'd often see them there in the warmer months, not sure now that its cold.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I went for a run down navy point by the water and didn't see any. My brother went to one of our spots that consistently holds them but none to be seen. When the weather warms up they'll be much easier to find.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

I plan on stockpiling them in the freezer for the sheepshead.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Pretty neat trick with the PVC pipe. The guy had more trouble herding his buddy than he did herding the fiddlers. Thing is, he could have dipped em with that sand flea rake and been gone ten or fifteen minutes before they were finished. Just use the pipe and forget burying a bucket and use the sand flea rake.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

jims fish camp often has them, take a piece of plywood, nail on 2 boards making a small opening at one end and a large opening at other and bury can at end of v, add bait and presto. This was in a fishing mag I read


----------



## bathman (Jul 19, 2014)

I was also wanting to try to catch my own, but I have not seen any running around like in the summer, If I set up a bucket trap and came back in the morn do you think there would be any with the cold weather we have had lately ?


----------



## vietvet (Nov 11, 2007)

No. Fiddlers go inland into the marsh and bury up during cold weather. You won't see any on the beach until later this spring. If you want some, you'll have to buy some at a bait shop. They get them from further down south Florida this time of year.


----------

